# Doggie of the Month (DOTM) SENIORS! Poll #1



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

*PLEASE ONLY VOTE ONCE!!! THERE ARE TWO SEPARATE POLLS, DON'T VOTE ON THIS ONE UNTIL YOU TAKE A LOOK AT THE SECOND POLL!!!!*

http://dogfoodchat.com/forum/pictures/11801-doggie-month-dotm-seniors-poll-2-a.html

Photo #1: "Loco" Submitted by Ivy










Photo #2: "Senior Trio" Submitted by IslandPaws4Raw










Photo #3: "Dallas" Submitted by Celt










Photo #4: "Madison" Submitted by Donna Little










Photo #5: "Gracie" Submitted by swoleck










Photo #6: "Indy" Submitted by Janet At Nutro










Photo #7: "Thea" Submitted by twoisplenty










Photo #8: "Drifter" Submitted by Little Brown Jug










Photo #9: "Mikey" Submitted by Sprocket










Photo #10: "Pennywise" Submitted by rannmiller


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

I'm sorry, am I actually expected to be able to choose just ONE of these adorable pictures?? I love senior faces!


----------



## stajbs (Jun 5, 2010)

Wow, gotta love these faces. I would like to vote once for each dog, they are so deserving.


----------



## Ivy (Mar 16, 2011)

This is hard, it's too hard to choose just one senior :noidea:


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

that was a tough one.


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

It's a very tough choice. I can't choose just one of the babies!


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

Oh shoot I should have posted a couple pics but I am so bad at it. But these are all so cute I could never ever choose one sorry cant do this but its sweet to see all those cute pups! Yep even seniors will always be fun loving pups at heart awwwww! Too cute to vote! Can't pick just one would vote for them all haha!!


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

BUMP! Get your votes in! Remember, 1 vote per account between BOTH threads. Please don't vote in both threads...


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

i need more votes. c'mon jon. you got pull...slide a few my way.


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

This is waaaaaay too hard!
I think we should have new rules to the contest!! Instead of one dog for each month, each month should just be a Collage of ALL the dogs in each category!!! 
That way I don't have to choose just one!!
What's that saying...Dogs are like potato chips, you can't have just one!!!


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

We actually decided to use the idea of doing one big picture as the winner and then three smaller pics so we can fit as many dogs in the calendar as possible :smile:


----------



## hmbutler (Aug 4, 2011)

Wow, between this and thread 2, I have 4 dogs that I can't chose between... might have to "eenie meenie" through them haha


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

Phew that was hard. I almost didn't vote it was soo hard!


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Yay Penny is getting votes too :smile:


----------



## stajbs (Jun 5, 2010)

Course she is, look at that face!!!


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Get your votes in! Just a week left!!!


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Get your votes in!!! Poll ends tonight!!!


----------

